# Audio Xperts live at the 2010 SEMA show



## godfathr (Jun 22, 2009)

What's up guys!
Audio Xperts is at the 2010 SEMA show with Car Audio and Electronics in their booth! We will be taping live interviews throughout the show, so tune into our you tube channel 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

audioxpertsvacaville for live updates!
Peace ! 
gf


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea boy Sema is sick.....


----------

